# Braunes Wasser



## red clouds (11. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 4 Tagen meinen Teich neu bepflanzt. Dazu habe ich Substrat in die Uferzone und in den Seereosenkorb gefüllt. Es bestand aus ca. 70% aus Sand und zu 30% aus Erde. Die Erde habe ich knapp unter unserem Rasen ausgebudelt. Bei uns in der Gegend haben wir überall Lehmboden. Das Wasser im Teich ist seit ich das Substrat eingefüllt habe total braun. Die Sichtiefe beträgt ungefähr 5cm. Wie lange dauert es bis sich die Brühe absetzt, bzw. tut sie das überhaupt? Kann man da irgendetwas machen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## reff (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser*

Warum macht man sowas? Hättest du nur den Lehm genommen hätte ich es eventuell ja noch verstanden... Aber den Mutterboden unterm Rassen (womöglich den Rassen übern Sommer gut gedüngt...) ? 
Da ist die 700L Pfütze schnell über düngt.

Klar setzt es sich nach einer Zeit ab.


----------



## red clouds (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser*

Ne, der Rasen wurde nicht gedüngt und der Boden besteht hier eben fast nur aus braun-rotem Lehm. Außerdem steht auch im Seerosen-FAQ, dass die Erde  unter der Grasnarbe gut geeignet ist. Was habe ich denn falsch gemacht?


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Braunes Wasser*

Hallo Stefan,

das Substrat ist völlig o.k. aber hast Du vergessen, es abzudecken?



> Rhizome enthalten Luftkammern und haben eine starken Auftrieb, deshalb sollte man sie verankern. Zum Beispiel mit einem flachen Stein, den man quer darüber legt. *Zum Schluß wird das Gefäß einen Zentimeter hoch mit gewaschenem Kies bedeckt, das verhindert, daß Erde aufschwimmt *oder Fische die Seerose ausgraben.



Ich will Dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber es könnte passieren, dass Deine Seerose nicht mehr anwächst. Für Seerosen ist es eigentlich zu spät.

Gib dem Teich noch ein paar Tage Ruhe, damit die Erde sich wieder absetzen kann. Vielleicht hast Du ja "Glück" und es regnet stark. Das hilft manchmal.


----------

